# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Desembalses en la cuenca del Segre

## perdiguera

Noticia de la Vanguardia digital de hoy:
El desembalse de los pantanos de Rialb y Oliana hace aumentar el caudal del Segre
Las canalizaciones de ciudades como Balaguer y Lleida ya están parcialmente inundadas, pero no existe ningún riesgo.
Más información en:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ll...dal-segre.html

----------

